# ladder stand plans?



## wolfy692005 (Dec 6, 2008)

i was just thinking about this today... looking for plans myself


----------



## bobo1965 (Jan 6, 2008)

had built three this is what i did.this is what i did took two 16' 2-6's.then take three 2-4-8' cut them into 2' pieces then figure out how far a part you want your step i screw them on to the 2-6 then made platform like 36" by 36"bolted two 2-6 by 36" two each side of the two 16 foot 2-6 this way it will let it work with tree.had to run two braces from bottom platform to the sides of 2-6 just to be able to lift it then put two braces from the middle of tree stand to tree so i could clime it and put brace under the platform to the tree used lag bolt to anchor the brace under the platform then screw long screw from top of platform to brace do not use sheet rock screw they are to hard the will break.them remove the braces from platform to the 2-6's this will let it move with the tree.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Here's couple I've built, mine have been in the woods for 3-4 yrs










Close up of the bottom attachment to the tree










Make sure you use 3/8s eye bolts so the loop will not be pulled open. most of the stands are 12-14 foot to the seat.


----------



## bobo1965 (Jan 6, 2008)

nice pic great job


----------



## Cole_TX (Dec 10, 2008)

Do you know how to weld?


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I have built several over the years , sorry dont have pics at this time maybe next trip Ill take some and post them.


Most have been built from 1" conduit welded and bent with 3/4" conuit bracing , most if not all will not come apart they are 15+ feet tall And are welded solid. But you can build them to pack easier I just use the buggy to set up so I dont need them to break down.


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Cole_TX said:


> Do you know how to weld?


I weld, but I'm not a welder. I'll use what I weld but I won't make anything for anyone else. I've made a few hog traps. held a #178 hog so far so it does a ok job.










and the first of many caught











Here's another keep on walkin in design, so far this trap has had as many as 7 hogs work there way in. the spring door allows the to push there way in and closes behind them.


----------



## riverpilot69 (Sep 12, 2004)

Very nice hog traps. I know you fellas in Hawaii have lots of them to hunt, and trap. Plus puts some pretty good pork in the freezer. The wife wants to go to Hawaii, and I want to go on a hog hunt. We just might be able to come to some sort of agreement.


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

How about these. These are my dad's plans and these stands are REALLY comfortable!!! Enjoy.


----------

